# Photo Workshops France



## stepr17 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a professional photographer based in France for over 20 years now, with most of my work being aimed at helping fellow photographers improve their photographic skills through digital photography workshops in France.
You may, if you wish, take a look here for further information http://www.rvbpixels.fr/photography-workshops-france/

all the best,
Stephen


----------

